# How do you know if you can feel your uterus?



## bebedreamr

I am 13 weeks now, and I hear/see a lot of ppl on here talking about being able to feel their uterus. I am 13 weeks, and I am constantly bloated (or is it a bump? picture attached!). At 10 weeks they couldnt find the baby's heartbeat, but my MW mentioned me having an anterior placenta so it may have been my pulse in the placenta covering the baby's. I have an appointment again in 1 week, so I am scared to death about whether or not they will find a heartbeat. I am so excited about this baby, we love them so much and all my symptoms except breathlessness, tiredness and headaches have subsided. I just keep thinking about all the missed miscarriages I have heard about. I havent had much pain other than the odd few twinges, nor any bleeding at all so far. So I guess I just need some reassurance, and for you all to let me know if I have a bump or bloat! :) Also, I'm a peach now, so when did you feel the hard lump or your uterus?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1036.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 38


----------



## charleosgirl

Excellent question I'm same as you 13 going on 14 wks and can't tell if its bump or bloat. Hope someone on here can answer this


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I've been wondering this too. I read if you press down a few inches below your belly button you Might feel it now. Well I don't know what I'm feeling for! Lol


----------



## hawalkden

I'm 22 weeks preg now and had a missed misscarriage at 6 weeks about 9 months ago... I worried all the way through till i got a scan at 8 weeks..
the m/w didnt hear heartbeat till i was 15 weeks but i felt the uterus at about 13 weeks; if you do press just below your belly button you should feel it; i found it better led down :).

I know it's hard to not worry but sign of no bleeding or pains (the small twinges are usually your body stretching making space) is a big positive, little bean inside of you will be super safe ;)!
x


----------



## DarlingMe

The uterus just pops out above the pubic bone at about 12 weeks I think. By 20 weeks it should be at your belly button but that varies based on height, baby's size, your size. I always find mine by starting at the pubic bone and kind of "walking" your fingers up your belly, while lying flat on your back. Put a little pressure down and you should feel a hard line, like there is a flexed muscle. It takes a few tries b/c it isn't obvious unless you are feeling for it!

You risk of m/c is alot lower now and in most cases a missed miscarriage would have already been "naturally expelled". I would still be anxious too though! Everytime they check the HB it worries/excites me! I have a feeling that worry is only the beginning of being anxious about LOs well being for the rest of our lives. I hope u get to hear a HB soon!


----------

